# The most useful accessory in my shop



## NormG

Awesome unit, have seen them and would like to get one


----------



## Carloz

I ordered mine from Rockler months ago when they had it in sale for half price. But I am still am waiting for the delivery as the unit instantly sold out and was put on backorder. But what you are saying about the necessity to check if the readout touches the strip is worrying me. What if you forget to check? Will you make a cut with wrong setup ?


----------



## EarlS

Carloz - I check the readout and verify zero in the same way that you "measure twice, cut once", but certainly not on every cut. If I'm making a lot of different cuts I end to go back to the saw blade with the fence and start from there anyway so it becomes part of the routine and really isn't about the accuracy or reliability of the readout as much as it is my anal retentive nature of verifying that everything is always accurate. For further reference, I wouldn't want to go back to using the fence tape measure as it is so much less reliable.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder

I have one of these and find them well worth the money. I too experienced the readout unit coming unattached from the fence.

I cleaned the track that the readout runs on with glass cleaner (being careful not to spray directly on the circuit board - spray on a paper towel away from the track first) and coated it with teflon dry lube and the problem has gone away.


----------

